# How big is your.....



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

iPod/mp3 player? For those that have one. As in capacity. I currently have a second generation iPod Nano that I've had for 5 years now, it's 2GB. Still looks new as I keep that thing clean. :wtfGonna sell it and upgrade next week as I need more songs in my pocket, probably gonna get a Philips. I was just wondering what the average is.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mines about 4... Gigabytes. 
4th Gen Orange Nano - I barely use it anymore. Spotify is much cheaper.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

classic ipod black 160gb


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

16GB Ipod nano and it's tiny


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Classic 160GB....I barely use it


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I now use my 3GS iPhone so whatever the capacity is on that.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

cedward said:


> Classic 160GB....I barely use it


Give it here. I'll have it. :b

My PC is only 80GB lmao. I probably won't get anything bigger than 32GB as I don't even have that much music to put on it.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

2-4 but it's more than enough


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My sansa clip is 2 GB internal + 4 GB microsd = 6 GB. Best I could do with a $30 budget.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

4 inches. I feel sorry for anyone who has an Ipod Touch. Lame piece of ****.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a third-generation mint green ipod nano that I bought in 2007. It's still working, surprisingly. It's 8 GB.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

16g I-Pod Touch


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

20gb 4th gen iPod circa 2004.

I've replaced the hard drive, but it still works. I think I've mentioned this immortal creation on the forum every year it gets older or goes through a traumatic event, such as dropping it off of a 6 foot ladder (which is how the hard drive broke).


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

2nd hand iPod 160gig got about year and a half ago, 140£


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

32 GB Zune HD. I miss my 120, but they discontinued those and mine broke :blank.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I have a MP3 player that's 20GB, 1 Ipod Shuffle that's 1GB and 1 Ipod Nano 16GB..


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i have a samsung yp t7 mp3 player very tiny size 1 gb. i got it july 2005. i used it alot when i was working and dropped it a decent amount of times and it still works great.

excellent mp3 player - very durable with barley a scratch on it. i don't really use it alot anymore since i am home most of the time now so i just use it as a flash drive now and then.

in comparison i had a new sony cd player before that and i didn't really even abuse it and it failed in a year.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a 160gb iPod classic. I love it.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a 4 GB Sansa Clip. But I have been using my Android smartphone (16 GB internal hard drive) for listening to music now while running since I run an app called RunKeeper on there that keeps track of my running/walking distance, time and calories burned. So I figure I might as well just use my phone for both and not bother bringing my Sansa Clip.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Banzai said:


> *4 inches.* I feel sorry for anyone who has an Ipod Touch. Lame piece of ****.


Now are we talking about your MP3 player here or...  ?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

30ish GB. I use my Samsung Vibrant as my media player. 16GB external and 16GB internal. Save a few GB for system and whatever else.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

The dimensions of my ..... are 4 inches by 2.5 inches. Small.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

The title almost fooled me. :b

I'm using a Coby Something-or-Other that's a few months old and 8 GB. I didn't want it - I wanted a Sansa - but my dad got it as a present. I'll feel guilty if I get rid of it...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an iPod something-or-other. I think it's 4 GB.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think the size matters much, its about how you use it imo.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sansa Clip
4GB 
1.4 x 2.2 inches


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a five-year-old 1 GB ipod shuffle and an ipod classic (160 gb), as well as a not-very-functional eleven-year-old 6 GB Creative Nomad Jukebox, and a non-functional ten year-old 20 GB Archos Jukebox.

The Creative one weighs almost a pound.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a 3ds with a 2 gig SD card if that counts...

It plays music just fine, so I'd assume so.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin said:


> classic ipod black 160gb


oh i want to add my ipod touch 32gb

so i have 192gb


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

4gb coby. works great.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Silver iPod classic, 120GB. Love it!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

4GB and it's a Sony Walkman (Pink).


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine is 8...........Gigs! Its big enough for me teehee


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have an 80 GB player, but I don't use it anymore, since I have an iPhone and iTunes Match.

I have 233 GB worth of music in my iCloud, so that all gets streamed to my phone!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

They say the average is 6 inches. I'm proud to say I'm slightly above average. 

You're welcome. :yes


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

80Gb iPod Classic


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Black iPod classic 30 gb


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8GB iPod touch. Hopefully getting a 64GB next month :clap


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

3rd gen Ipod touch 32gb


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8 GB iPod Touch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

16gb


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

64 GB, and I have used up a whopping 4 GB of that.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

7 inches


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

For a second I thought this thread was going to ask me how big my ipod was. My penis is about 3 inches.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I must say, I am very disappointed with the content of this thread. Shenanigans.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

9 1/2 inches


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

16GB ZuneHD, which I primarily use to access this site. I did miss my iPod touch for a while [ipodtouch+beach+unexpected wave= :'( ], but I'm happy.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Sansa clip+ with 8GB internal and 16GB SD-Card using rockbox. 

Don't know why one would need more space.


----------



## Kittylee (Nov 9, 2012)

Darn, I almost got excited about this thread!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe someone should make a special thread in the photo album forum. Be sure to put a ruler and a beer can next to it for comparison.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Maybe someone should make a special thread in the photo album forum. Be sure to put a ruler and a beer can next to it for comparison.


I'm going to use a shot glass and just say it's a drinking glass.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

usually it's less than 1 GB, but sometimes I get really happy and upgrade it to 16 GB


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

My iPod is 8 GB and its not enough


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

iPod Touch - 36GB
iPhone 3G - 8GB
iPod Nano 3G - 8GB


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

16 inches... err... I mean GB.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i thought this was dirty at first lol...i had a ipod touch that was 32gb but then t got lifted from my locker while i was playin basketball... so now i have 16 gb nano touch thingy


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

120 gb ipod classic


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Im pretty sure my iPod touch is 32G


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Bigger than most.......


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

My ipod is 120gb and my ipod touch is 32gb. I have about 98gb left on my ipod still. I'm looking to add more things to it like movies and other stuff to it.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

we're calling it ipod now? lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1 Gb - but it is actually a floppy-disk live device. It's a Sony from several years ago that I still use occasionally.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> 1 Gb - but it is actually a floppy-disk live device. It's a Sony from several years ago that I still use occasionally.


When it comes to the drive, hard really is much better than floppy.
You can also go for the flash option, that's really so quick that the sweet music ends much too soon and you don't get enough pleasure from it.
Much better when a player takes time to properly buffer the bits.

Oh, and mine is 80 gb.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

my ipod touch 1g was 16GB

but i recently upgraded to the iPhone 4S with 16 GB as a birthday present


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milco said:


> When it comes to the drive, hard really is much better than floppy.
> You can also go for the flash option, that's really so quick that the sweet music ends much too soon and you don't get enough pleasure from it.
> Much better when a player takes time to properly buffer the bits.
> 
> Oh, and mine is 80 gb.


I have a flash drive. :lol
The floppies are for interchangeability - I only used one, though. I have a ton of tunes on my computer.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

30 GB Ipod video, got it about 8 years ago.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

64GB, but it's kinda broken and I haven't been bothered to fix it.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

160 GB, it's about half full


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

160gb,and it's pretty close to full


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

16gb 5th gen iPod nano in pink


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I use my phone which only has like 1 GB. Luckily I found an app that lets me upload like up to like 20K songs on a cloud so I don't have to carry all those songs around. It's nice.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I feel like I own a relic of the past. Gen 1 iPod Shuffle. I think it has 59 MB of space.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

4GB


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

4.7cm:|


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I've had a few. Had an Ipod Nano Gen 2 for I think 5 years which was 4gb. Then switched to a classic which was 32, that lasted about 18 months. Then upgraded again to 120 I think which only lasted 12 months. Then had a 16gb Nano for about a year.

Now I'm using a 16gb generic MP3 player that I bought from Dick Smiths a few months ago. It is the first player since the 2nd gen Ipod Nano that I haven't felt like I had to step on eggshells to avoid breaking it, the thing is borderline indestructable. Apple: Never again.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't even have one.  Or a CD player. Or a radio.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

DesperateOne said:


> we're calling it ipod now? lol


Maybe I should take note of it to study English :yes


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 30GB iPod from 2005, but over time my taste in music has changed, I don't like half the crap on it anymore, and I'm too lazy to sort through it. Also I sat on it and the screen broke. ops So nowadays, I use my phone (with 30GB SD card) for my music-playing on the go. :yes


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a 16gb Sony Walkman


----------

